# Browserfenster nach bestimmter Zeit schließen



## Kalito (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Wenn ich auf einen Button klicke, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, mit einer speziellen url, welche an meinen Webmail einstellungen vornimmt. Wie kann ich es so einrichten, das sich dieses neue Fenster wieder automatisch schließt? Ich hatte es mit setTimeout versucht, aber funktioniert nicht.

Hier mein bisheriger einfacher Code:


```
<head>
        <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
               function openwindow()
                    {
                    window.open("http://www.spezielleUrl.de","my_new_window","width=400,height=400,top=0,left=0");
                    }
        </script>
    </head>
    <body>
        <form method="post">
            <input type="submit"  name="submit" value="Test" onclick="openwindow()"/>
        </form>
    </body>
```

Ich kann zu der weitergeleiten Seite nichts am Quellcode ändern, da die url jedesmal eine andere ist


----------



## benjamin10 (1. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

das hat bei mir ohne Probleme funktioniert:


```
<html> 
  <head> 
  <script type="text/javascript" language="JavaScript">
    function openwindow() {
      win = window.open("http://www.spezielleUrl.de","my_new_window","width=400,height=400,top=0,left=0");
      window.setTimeout("win.close()", 2000);
    }
  </script>
  </head> 
  <body> 
    <a href="#" onclick="javascript:openwindow();">Test</a>
  </body> 
</html>
```

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Kalito (1. Januar 2011)

Danke vielmals,

das Problem nur ist, das ich entweder die Formulardaten absenden kann oder das sich das Fenster öffnet und schließt. Ich hätte gerne beides. Bin zwar noch am testen und ich schaffe es auch, das wenn ich den Button drücke, das sich ein Popup öffnet und die Anfrage gestellt wird, aber leider schließt sich das Fenster nicht wieder


----------



## benjamin10 (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

eine Möglichkeit wäre, dass du dem submit() auch nen Timeout gibst. Z.B. so:


```
<html>
  <body>
    <form name="form1" action="myScript.php" method="POST">
      <input type="submit" onclick="win=window.open('http://tutorials.de');window.setTimeout('win.close()',2000);window.setTimeout('document.form1.submit()',2100);return false;" value="Test"/>
    </form>
  </body>
</html>
```

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Kalito (3. Januar 2011)

hallo, danke für den Code, aber es ist nicht ganz so, wie ich es brauche.

So soll es etwa sein:


```
for($i=1; $i<20; $i++){
     if(status == 'mitglied'){
          //Einträge in die Datenbank
         
          //Generierung des spezielen Links

         //automatisches öffnen und schließen einer neuen Seite
 
     }

}
```


----------

